# Grilled Bacon Wrapped Cheese and Jalapeno Stuffed Shrimp



## 58limited (Apr 2, 2014)

These shrimp make an awesome appetizer and are a hit every time I serve them.

*Shrimp*

Butterfly several large shrimp and stuff with this mixture:

Mix together:

a handful of shredded ColbyJack cheese

1 jalapeno pepper, minced (no seeds)

1 clove garlic, minced

When making the cheese mixture, squeeze it together with your hand to make a lump, then pinch off a solid lump to stuff the shrimp with.

Wrap the stuffed shrimp with bacon and secure with a toothpick if necessary (I usually cut bacon strips in half or in thirds or you will have a lot of bacon with a little shrimp flavoring. As much as I love bacon it is easy to eat too many of these and go into bacon overload). Jalapeno bacon is good with these. Our local grocery chain used to carry chipotle bacon but discontinued it - the chipotle bacon put these over the top.

*Marinade *(no measuring- I eyeball it):

Tiger sauce

oil (olive or canola are best)

dill weed

lemon (or lime juice) - just a little bit

optional: small amount of either tequila or rum

Marinate an hour or so.

*Grill*

I set my grill to about 300-350 degrees and cook them slowly. Applewood is a good wood to use to grill these. When the bacon is done, they are ready. I usually turn them over once. Enjoy. This can be a messy recipe when cooked - the cheese oozes out, but they are wonderful!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 2, 2014)

58limited said:


> As much as I love bacon it is easy to eat to many of these and go into bacon overload).


Pardon me for asking but I am confused... What is bacon overload?? I've never heard of such a thing


----------

